# Shot blast before epoxy floor installation?



## birdycon (Dec 28, 2015)

I have hired a Mississauga-based flooring contractors from Proseal flooring. All I wanna know is, Is it always necessary to shot-blast the floor prior to epoxy floor installation?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

birdycon said:


> I have hired a Mississauga-based flooring contractors from Proseal flooring. All I wanna know is, Is it always necessary to shot-blast the floor prior to epoxy floor installation?


I haven't shot blasted a floor before but have heard with a very fine blasting sand/powder it can be done.

We use a concrete grinder/scarifier.

The floor if smooth it needs to be roughed up a little so the epoxy has a good base to bond to.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Yes and no. I grind most of my floors but for some products or large floors its recommended to shot blast. Rule of thumb is the heavier the mil the more tooth you need and anything over 10,000 sqft look at having it blasted. Then make sure you have a QC person there to make sure you are getting the results you need. The first time I subbed out the shot blasting they didn't get the results I was looking for and they had to make a second pass. Not cheap but I was able to get the end result I was looking for.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

birdycon said:


> I have hired a Mississauga-based flooring contractors from Proseal flooring. All I wanna know is, Is it always necessary to shot-blast the floor prior to epoxy floor installation?



That's way to vague. Are you a contractor or a property owner? Sounds like you are in over your head.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

This sounds like either the owner or GC.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have used recycled shot blasting equipment for concrete floors. The system works really well for creaing an even profile and for dust recovery. The media used is not sand or slag, but actual steel shot. Kind of like bird shot. the fugitive shot that will typically stray from the vacuum, can be quickly recoverd with a magnetic sweeper.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

For large commercial & industrial by all means. Small residential & commercial I believe it's over kill.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Depends on what's on the floor, what the spec says if there is one, what profile is specified, and what testing is required prior to prepping and painting. How many sq. ft.? What epoxy? What service is the floor going to get? High traffic, chemical, abrasion, heavy duty trucks, tow motors, pallet jacks, forklifts? More info will help provide a more direct answer. Will people be present during prep and paint? Is a CSP ICRI profile specified? What will the surface and air temp be?


----------

